
PHOENIX: efficient computation in memory - Katydid
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3140000/3132430/p15-rimborg.pdf?ip=75.130.130.24&id=3132430&acc=OA&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2EAD70B1C8C1116C06&CFID=1010656224&CFTOKEN=80401759&__acm__=1511803010_b43132e8a7019d75cfcd18095c9e1424
======
osivertsson
Link only displays "Forbidden - operation is understood but refused".

